# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering solid works

## rsvinose

how about solid works 2007..
i want to know about it...

----------


## jaipal choudhary

Hi 
Solid Works is one of the best & easiast softwear used by many industries for Modeling with additional of Mould flow express used in Casting industries. 
U can easily learn solidworks using help files...
bbye n take care

----------


## debasisdas

Please find the details here.

----------

